# LGB Genesis



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Has anyone tried rebuilding it into a 1:29th scale model?
does anyone have a old one for sale ??

I would think it would be a basic lengthen and make lower job??


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I would think that being a larger scale you also would have to modify the shell also. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Marty, recently I believe someone quoted the "scales" in each dimension, think you are basically right, the width was ok, length too short of course and too tall of course. 

Make it to scale and it would look nice, but you might have to use "Ammerman" style chopping/extending ha ha! 

Greg


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Any plans to make some Superliners to go with some Genesis locos?









Although I have a feeling you've already seen them, on another forum there are some really impressive 1:29 Superliners currently under construction. Not sure if this site allows links to other G scale forums, so if not a moderator can delete or modify this post:


1:29 Superliners


----------



## railcandy (Dec 19, 2010)

*It's getting harder & harder to find* any offerings of the LGB locos. I own 2 of them (Phase V paint, different road numbers) I've seen only one offered on Ebay with-in the last month.. and it was a Phase III. 

To make the loco longer, one would have section it twice. One slice in front of the air tanks and one just behind. The under carrage would be the more troublesome area to extend..

Just some thoughts.. Happy New Year !


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

Nicholas Smith Trains still has a few listed for $249.00 20490.76 6 Ea I think that is a phase III. 
Steve


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I think I was told, just before the bankruptcy and such, that LGB had made it to 1:29. We have one at the Botanic, and it is quite a beautiful machine. $249 seems a steal.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,

There are some LGB Genesis shells and parts currently on ebay.

ebay LGB Genesis

Keep us posted. BTW your steam loop is coming along nicely.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 03 Jan 2011 05:27 PM 
I think I was told, just before the bankruptcy and such, that LGB had made it to 1:29.
I heard something like that too.

But it isn't exactly a true scale model so that could be why it doesn't measure up right in 1:29. The front windows are especially off in scale on the LGB P42.


Oh and I couldn't get Kent's link to work so I relinked it:

LGB eBay Genesis parts


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Matt


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I have been searching for a site with the damentions of the engine on it???? So far no luck. Any tips? 

thanks


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

Here's the patent for the Genesis carbody;

http://v3.espacenet.com/publication...=5535680A&KC=A&FT=D&date=19960716&DB=&locale=


----------



## ConrailRay (Jan 2, 2008)

I remember when the coaches first came out and some people tried to figure out what odd ball scale they were and what to do with them. 
I had a post somewhere on here where I photo-chopped the coach to adjust it to the proper dimensions and it looked like quite a bit of work. A few inches too short and I think 3/4 inch too high (needed to remove a 1/4" in the truck spacing, a 1/4" under the windows, and a 1/4" in the roof line somehow if I remember correctly. 

I believe someone posted that they made them to match the loco, which was also 3/4 too high, so might be a fun bash. 
I have a coach in the basement that I cut up and planned on making new window molds to glue back together the correct height as well as lengthening the coach, but lost interest.... 

-Ray


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 04 Jan 2011 06:18 PM 
I have been searching for a site with the damentions of the engine on it???? So far no luck. Any tips? 

thanks Don't know if these will be of any help, but see what you think.

GE-P40-01.jpg[/b]

GE-P40-02.jpg[/b]


Then there's this

Wikipedia - GE Genesis[/b]


----------



## acmartina (Jan 6, 2008)

Here is an old thread with some photo comparisons
Steve 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By SteveC on 05 Jan 2011 02:03 AM 
Posted By NTCGRR on 04 Jan 2011 06:18 PM 
I have been searching for a site with the damentions of the engine on it???? So far no luck. Any tips? 

thanks Don't know if these will be of any help, but see what you think.

GE-P40-01.jpg[/b]

GE-P40-02.jpg[/b]






I sort of agree with those dimensions. They are for a P40. I have a GE operating manual for a P42 (thanks to my cousin who works for Amtrak mechanical) and here is what it says on dimensions:


Length 69'
Height 14' 9"
Width 10'
Bolster Centers 43' 3"
Truck Wheel Base 9'


The manual does say all dimensions are approximates.


----------



## rubyj (Jan 7, 2014)

Could you please replace the jpg files? My son is designing his Pinewood Derby car to look like an Amtrak Genesis train and was using these pictures to help him get the design correct. Thank you so much! You'll make a little cub scout very happy!







Ruby


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Ruby, while you are waiting try using Google images.... 
there have been issues for some regarding posting pics. Site changes. 
Understatement. 

John


----------

